# Other Operating Systems



## robj423 (Jan 30, 2013)

Are there operating systems that can be used off of a disk drive? In other words, an operating system that I will not have to install on my laptop of desktop?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, but what do you want to do with it ?

ubuntu
goto http://www.ubuntu.com/ and download the ISO http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Knoppix is a fantastic OS designed from scratch (though based ultimately on Debian) to run off a CD or DVD. But it can be installed to a USB drive and then have "persistence", meaning that it will remember changes you make and new programs that you install.

On a DVD, it is read-only and everything starts over from the same place each boot. The DVD has over 9 GB's of software on it (compressed), programs and games for everything you are likely to be able to think of. It has loads of tools for working on Windows, too.

www.knopper.net/knoppix


----------



## robj423 (Jan 30, 2013)

etaf said:


> yes, but what do you want to do with it ?
> 
> ubuntu
> goto http://www.ubuntu.com/ and download the ISO http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download


I'm not sure yet. I saw one work but I have yet to dive into this type of system. I know it saves hard disk space and RAM but that is all I know. Any suggestions on what this type of system could be used for?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

all i use it for is testing a PC or if possible copying data off on pcs that wont start or have issues before re-installing windows


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

One of my old teachers from college creates a read only linux distribution on a usb stick when he goes to defcon and the black hat conferences. pretty much something you have to do when attending an event like that.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

robj423 said:


> Any suggestions on what this type of system could be used for?


You can do your web browsing and online banking more securely than a Windows machine, where malware are a dime a dozen.

There are many programs that are similar in function to Windows programs - such as the Office suite called Open Office (which is also available for Windows). Linux generally has a number of addictive and lively games, and there are distros that are game oriented.

Have a play and try all the various distros - be aware each one can use different Windows Managers and look quite different, even if they all share a web browser like Firefox, and most modern Linux distros are good at detecting hardware.

If you boot from a cdrom/dvd then I think you'd need to input your wireless password every time you booted up, but if you install linux to a USB key then all your settings that you change will be preserved, as was already mentioned.


----------



## SpoonLicker (Feb 5, 2013)

You can check out my buddy Mike Berlios' self-made x86 OS from scratch on any Intel x86 microarchitecture, though it's not much, it's a great accomplishment for a hobbyist:

http://mikeos.berlios.de/#downloads

PS: You can boot as an emulated floppy drive off a CD, from a VM as well, but I think I can stress the differences out with other optical mediums, USB, etc.


----------

